# Big Black Drums at seagull today



## Tcul72 (Mar 19, 2006)

Saw 3 big uns come up when i was working in the resturant today. the 1st 2 were 46". the 3rd was 52" and 72 pounds. the 3rd one earned a release citation.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Tcul72 said:


> Saw 3 big uns come up when i was working in the resturant today. the 1st 2 were 46". the 3rd was 52" and 72 pounds. the 3rd one earned a release citation.


All 3 should have been release citations.


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

there all black drum they school around the islands all summer long








and this one was released too

btw thank you kevin on the purty work with the net


----------



## Tcul72 (Mar 19, 2006)

they only took the 3rd one up to the maintenance. they used my tape measure to measure all 3 so i saw what they measured. they said citation was 47". i'm not up to date on reg and stuff. they were some monster fish though.


edit, i was told they were red drum, i must have been informed wrong :redface:


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I've seen monster schools of them out there. A few years ago there was a school of at least 100 of them, all swimming in a slow circle about 50' across. It was like a fishy tornado. And they refused to touch a bait. A few ding dongs snagged them with gotcha plugs on spinners...and you know how that ended.


----------



## kaizenakira (Oct 9, 2009)

sand flea said:


> I've seen monster schools of them out there. A few years ago there was a school of at least 100 of them, all swimming in a slow circle about 50' across. It was like a fishy tornado. And they refused to touch a bait. A few ding dongs snagged them with gotcha plugs on spinners...and you know how that ended.


Sand flea what does happen when you snag a black drum like that? I've never seen it happen.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Tcul72 said:


> they only took the 3rd one up to the maintenance. they used my tape measure to measure all 3 so i saw what they measured. they said citation was 47". i'm not up to date on reg and stuff. they were some monster fish though.
> 
> 
> edit, i was told they were red drum, i must have been informed wrong :redface:


yeh, nuttin red bout them bro


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*They kick your azz,*

take your chewin tobaccy away and do what they want normally.


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Nvm dont wanna start problems


----------



## codfish120390 (May 18, 2010)

i can snag em toooo. good job


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

nice work. congrats


----------



## kevinva (Nov 30, 2007)

Anytime bro!!1 You know how we roll!!!!:fishing:


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

yeah dude i know i caucht the second one they were black drum the irst one was 47 mine was 48 and the third was 52 and 72 lbs


----------



## Bunk Harvester (Jul 21, 2009)

kind of amazing how by the time i caught mine left the pier and got home it was already posted on the internet with the exact weight and everything lol.....


----------



## jnc3000 (May 18, 2010)

Bunk Harvester said:


> kind of amazing how by the time i caught mine left the pier and got home it was already posted on the internet with the exact weight and everything lol.....


Be like that sometimes, to bad i could not have the same success down the end, darn skates


----------



## WDinarte (Oct 21, 2009)

*are they good...*

The Red - Black drum are good to eat ?.... Never see one... but I still fishing and probable one day will be....:fishing:


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Black Drum are delicious! I prefer them to the Reds.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Fishbreath said:


> Black Drum are delicious! I prefer them to the Reds.


8-20 lbs are the best. The bigger ones are only good for stew..IMHO


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

AL_N_VB said:


> 8-20 lbs are the best. The bigger ones are only good for stew..IMHO


Agreed. They do make good stew or casserole. Yummmm...:beer:


----------



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

Nice fish. What were they caught on, bait or jigs?

Dean


----------



## Tcul72 (Mar 19, 2006)

LIL JON said:


> yeah dude i know i caucht the second one they were black drum the irst one was 47 mine was 48 and the third was 52 and 72 lbs


yours and the 1st were 46" it was my tape that measured them. they were all monsters though


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

oop's.......opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## LIL JON (Apr 26, 2010)

whatever they were still citations its 46 on the dot


----------



## Jaron (Nov 27, 2008)

wild sidearm said:


> there all black drum they school around the islands all summer long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


goodjob man nice fish


----------

